# Central Machinery 14x40 wood turning lathe



## davidmicraig

Nice review. I have this lathe down the basement and have used it off and on. You are correct, the headstock does bend and there is a fair amount of vibration to it. Some of this can be controlled by weighting down the stand. Also, if you wish to upgrade to a chuck for small turnings or hollow vessels. you might want to check out the adapter manufactured by PSI here. The spindle is a strange 10tpi 3/4 configuration. Penn State industries makes an adapter for it so you can put a normal 4 jaw chuck on it. The tailstock will be out of synch with it but works well, by itself, when the piece has been rounded. You can use the HF faceplate to round the vessel then chuck it for further cuts.

Thanks for the review,

David


----------



## a1Jim

Good review


----------



## tooldad

Thanks for the review. I was going to look at a used Grizzly lathe built the same way. Someone else got to it first. Probably better that I didn't get one with tube bed.


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy

hmmm thanks for the review. I was thinking of getting this.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I had this same lathe. I bought it on sale for $69 at Harbour Freight. It lasted two weeks before the tailstock housing busted. Before I could get a chance to return it, I got my hand on another lathe and this just sat in my shop for about six months. Eventually I added padding and glued six inch sanding disks to the plates on the inboard and outboard sides, removed rail bed completely and started using it as a stationary disk sander. I'd have given this no stars as a lathe, but five stars as a disk sander.


----------



## WoodworkingGeek

I was looking into buying this lathe but the following changed my mind. Have you seen a lathe with a sheet metal headstock? And have you seen a lathe that's lathe bed with a tube design? the tube design would flex too much. I wouldn't recommend getting this lathe.


----------

